# Dartmoor Wish Enduro 2015 - yes or no?



## PHCeburider (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello guys!

I currently own a Dartmoor Hornet FR 2015 27.5 with Zee FR groupset, and Fox talas 160-140 36 2015 fork.

What do you think about this frame? It is the Dartmoor Wish enduro 2015. Costs around $1,100 with Rockshox Monarch Plus High Volume R air shock

Frame travel: 170mm.
Shock size: 215x63mm.
Bushing size: 22.2x8mm.
Weight: 3.1 kg (w/o shock).
Available options: w/o shock; w/RS Monarch Plus High Volume R air shock; w/RS Kage R coil shock.


----------



## PHCeburider (Dec 21, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Thinking about plugging this into Linkage Software to see how the anti-squat numbers shape up. It's one of the few 170mm 27.5 bikes that isn't a full-on DH bike, so it could probably be built rather lightweight, but how it pedals will depend on those anti-squat numbers.


----------



## PHCeburider (Dec 21, 2014)

Please doo , im actually a dartmoor dealer but I'm not sure if this frame will work really for enduro.


----------



## Hugh136 (Oct 22, 2015)

We just got a custom build one of these in size long, Its sweet downhill and a little hard on the uphill, you sit close to the handlebars, very close, but once you get used to it its great and easy to get back behind the seat!


----------



## NitroTurtle (Nov 8, 2015)

I own the Miami Vice colouration of this bike and i love it. It is a bit sluggish up the hills, but that could be helped by a lockable shock. going down it feel loose, slack and planted 100% of the time. Mine is a very high spec but i feel like even if you downed the spec with a decent set of forks, brakes and shock it will be a more than adequate rig for those who don't want to spend as much money but want a bike more than capable for anything


----------



## andrextr (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi guys, regarding Wish performance check this out!


----------

